# Hilfe suche Rolle der Wiederauferstehung Horde



## SiMoK (4. Mai 2013)

Hey liebe Com 

Ich suche wen der mich nach langer zeit wieder aus dem Schlaf holt damit es wieder losgehen kann  

Derjenige der die tut bekommt auch dieses Mount   werde mir gleich nach der Auferstehung ein 60 tage abo abonnieren  

Mein  B-net name ist  Janiboy13 

BattleTag : Simok#2808

Ich danke euch !!!


 Horde Onyxia


----------



## Entropos (4. Mai 2013)

Hast PM


----------



## SiMoK (4. Mai 2013)

ist immernoch offen habe bis jetzt nix bekommen


----------



## SiMoK (4. Mai 2013)

/close


----------



## Samcro (4. Mai 2013)

huhu, hast pn


----------

